# jjenk321 zoysia reel lawn journal



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

The beginning of my lawn journal here.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Nice looking place! I like the house and the lawn. Will be interested to hear your Palisades program. I have Emerald in my front but I have a serious shade issue. I have some Palisades that I sodded a couple years ago that I hope eventually overtakes some of the Emerald. I'm impressed w/ Palisades.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Great looking grass! What's your current HOC?


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Great looking grass! What's your current HOC?


Thanks, it's greening up a little bit finally. Currently at 1.25" headed towards 3/4".


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

jjenk321 said:


> dubyadubya87 said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking grass! What's your current HOC?
> ...


Post pictures when you get it there, I'd love to see it. 
I just have a little 16" manual Scott's reel mower, so I know my 1/2" setting isn't a true 1/2", but it's the lowest setting and that's what I'm planning on cutting my Zenith once it's all come up.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Cut the yard this am after spraying humic, RGS and some micro Greene earlier in the week. Since it wasn't very tall I went ahead and let the clippings fall on the grass. Really becoming impatient and wanting the grass to really wake up.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Cut the yard again at 1" HOC. Not even a full week after applying some carbon X so the green up should be coming on strong soon. The grass is finally getting used to being cut this low can't wait to see it fill in further. Looking into applying some PGR as well in the next month and see.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks. Can't wait for the yard to fully adjust to getting cut so low compared to last year.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

O yeah boys. Getting ready for the first round of back lapping on the reel mower.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Just got my goodies and getting ready to put the smack down on some weeds and vertical growth. Wish me luck!


----------

